# Summer clip



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

A few other PF members have recently posted on their poodles' new Spring/Summer cuts and I got inspired!

The photos don't seem to really show it, but I took a ton of hair off with the clippers. 

I also hacked away at his topknot and tail a little bit with the scissors. At least I stopped (at my husband's insistence) before I had a chance to do something really awful. 

Ready for summer now!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, Axel looks great! And you did take a ton of hair off--I can see it . He's so handsome, and you have wonderful skills.

I'm noticing some PF husbands get involved in how their Poodles are goomed, and that is really interesting to me. It seems so nice to have a partner who joins in, even if at times opinions differ ever so slightly . ETA: I never married, so seeing such dynamics looks very pleasant from the outside in.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Axel looks awesome.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> I'm noticing some PF husbands get involved in how their Poodles are goomed, and that is really interesting to me. It seems so nice to have a partner who joins in, even if *at times opinions differ* ever so slightly . ETA: I never married, so seeing such dynamics looks very pleasant from the outside in.


Haha! Well, we are having a difference of opinion on his ear length now. Back in December, I cut his ears very short. As I am wishy washy, I decided I want long poodle ears again, so I am growing his ears out. However, my hubby has decided that he really likes the short ear thing since they stay so much cleaner, and has mentioned that several times lately... 

I figure I am safe though, since I doubt he would ever have the nerve to actually cut Axel's ears himself! hehe


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You did a gorgeous job! I didn't know you were a pro.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Axel looks awesome! His coat looks soft and cuddly even after taking off so much hair! Very touchable......my fingers are itching to touch him just to see how soft he feels!!!:love2:


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

He looks amazing, you did a great job. I love the long ears too, but you have to remember to tie them back before dinner, lol.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Axel always looks SO good when you show grooming pictures here! You and I both shaved their ears about the same time back in Nov./Dec. It does take a while for them to grow, so like you I am ambivalent on whether to shave again or not. The shaved ears look so good when others here show pics of their dogs and are much easier to keep clean... but then I like the long ears too. 

Streetcar, it made me laugh about the husband comment! My husband took a while ( couple of months) to warm up to a standard poodle and all the grooming involved. He now LOVES Dewey and understands he is more human than dog! He also thinks it is so sweet that Dewey and I retreat to the "grooming room" and emerge hours later. He will tease me and say that one day when I am running errands he is going to shave off that tall hair on Dewey's head and the giant mittens. Of course, like Axeldog, I know he has no idea how to work clippers so am not worried at all. But we do laugh about it


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

So Stormeek, are you going to let Dewey's ears grow long again? For me it is a hard decision as I like them both ways! But for now, I am definitely on the long-ear bandwagon.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I swear he cant get any better looking! What a spectacular job you did!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I think if the ears didn't take so long to grow out it would be an easier decision because I like both also. I think I am going to shave them again this summer once he starts playing in the sprinklers! Even harder for me than the ears is taking off the bracelets. Where we live having a lot of hair on the legs means way too much dirt/seed pods/water every time he goes out. I just really like them though because I keep his body so short in the summer they seem to balance the overall look.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh yes, the bracelets would definitely be bad for us! The school yard where we take him for doggie play is LOADED with those sticker burr weeds, and the bracelets would be a magnet for them. 

Well, you need to post photos when you do the cut down. And most likely I will see Dewey's ears and cut Axel's ears again, haha!


----------

